# O.T. etica



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

_BRUNETTA: Finalmente rispondo a Spleen. È l'educazione che ti costruisce l'etica portandoti a costruirti l'idea di bene e male. Educazione in senso ampio anche quella che si assorbe culturalmente, oggi soprattutto attraverso i media.
_

  E’ una spiegazione buona ma secondo me c’è dell’altro.

  Dici che educazioni diverse portano ad un sistema etico diverso, al netto delle reminescenze istintive tribali, collaudate per centinaia di miglia di anni durante il paleolitico e alle quali accenni parlando di identità sessuale, bene.
  Però seguendo questo ragionamento dobbiamo pensare anche  che  il nostro sistema etico derivi dalla società in cui viviamo, il guaio è che ragionando in modo deterministico  saremmo  deresponsabilizzati,  la nostra possibilità di scelta di fare il bene o il male sarebbe limitata entro i canoni. Questo, calato nell ‘individualismo imperante oggi  non porterebbe a cercare delle validazioni e delle giustificazioni e non spiegherebbe  la pervicacia ed il convincimento quasi trascendente con cui talvolta difendiamo le nostre convinzioni del contrario.
  Ragionando per iperbole se noi vivessimo in una società dove la fedeltà coniugale fosse un disvalore ( e ci stiamo avvicinando) non si dovrebbe provare dolore e frustrazione per un tradimento fatto o subito.  Penso invece non sia una cosa che si possa cancellare, da quel poco che ci capisco, amore, senso di possesso e frustrazione attraversano tutte le culture, anche le più arcaiche e lontane. Solo reminescenze istintive?
  Le idee di “libero amore” degli anni 60 sono naufragate  non perché ci sia stata una rimonta dei valori tradizionali ma forse perché non corrispondevano ad un modello interiormente (individualmente) accettabile, non solo socialmente inattuabile.
  Ergo non penso che la “coscienza empatica” umana debba tutto all’ educazione ma ho la sensazione (magari mi sbaglio) che derivi anche da qualcosa che ci portiamo dentro, i nostri sentimenti,  prima di tutto, quella parte arcaica e istintiva che gioca il suo ruolo e poi anche quella “radice etica” che non va’ più di moda da tanti anni ma che forse è dentro di noi anche se la neghiamo.
  Altrimenti che senso avrebbe scrivere di “ascoltare se stessi”?

  Ho scorporato questo mio delirio dal 3d di Jouan… perché non trovo giusto più inquinarlo con considerazioni  estemporanee, questa sortita perché nel 3d ho a lungo sentito parlare di pricìpi e di etica di cui tutti giustamente scriviamo ma dei quali non sento mai parlare di radice, di provenienza.  Con questo non voglio censurare o sminuire nessuno naturalmente, solo proporre una pur inadeguata riflessione. Perché sostenere con convinzione un principio senza sapere da cosa derivi è quasi un controsenso.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> _BRUNETTA: Finalmente rispondo a Spleen. È l'educazione che ti costruisce l'etica portandoti a costruirti l'idea di bene e male. Educazione in senso ampio anche quella che si assorbe culturalmente, oggi soprattutto attraverso i media.
> _
> 
> E’ una spiegazione buona ma secondo me c’è dell’altro.
> ...



Aggiungerei che la capacità critica rispetto alla società che ci circonda è un elemento fondamentale per costruirsi la propria di etica....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Io ho scritto a perplesso di scorporare .
Allora per me metti insieme cose diverse dando significati diversi da quelli che do io.
Per esempio mi sembra di capire che pensando a EDUCAZIONE tu pensi a atti intenzionali e consapevoli. Invece io penso più ad atti abbastanza consapevoli, come regole a casa e a scuola, che hanno un'incidenza inferiore alle relazioni e al vissuto. Voglio dire che, a parte casi estremi di culture marginali delinquenziali, nessuno educa all'illegalità a parole, ma tutti compiamo piccoli atti illegali, dal parcheggio in divieto al non pagare l'abbonamento tv al comprare sigarette di contrabbando che educano al relativismo nei confronti del rispetto delle regole. 
Quindi l'educazione non formale ha un ruolo importante. A questo si aggiunge, nei nostri tempi, il ruolo dei media. Hai voglia a dire a un figlio che bisogna avere relazioni serie se guardi il  grande fratello e ti diverti per quelle tresche o se i tuoi idoli sono Fabrizio Corona o Belen o Rocco Siffredi.
Per quanto riguarda invece la cultura, mai come ora siamo immersi in culture  (fatto alimentato per ragioni commerciabili e sfruttato per frammentazione politica) quindi si è condizionati dalla cultura ma vi si contribuisce attivamente a crearla e diffonderla.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho scritto a perplesso di scorporare .
> Allora per me metti insieme cose diverse dando significati diversi da quelli che do io.
> Per esempio mi sembra di capire che pensando a EDUCAZIONE tu pensi a atti intenzionali e consapevoli. Invece io penso più ad atti abbastanza consapevoli, come regole a casa e a scuola, che hanno un'incidenza inferiore alle relazioni e al vissuto. Voglio dire che, a parte casi estremi di culture marginali delinquenziali, nessuno educa all'illegalità a parole, ma tutti compiamo piccoli atti illegali, dal parcheggio in divieto al non pagare l'abbonamento tv al comprare sigarette di contrabbando che educano al relativismo nei confronti del rispetto delle regole.
> Quindi l'educazione non formale ha un ruolo importante. A questo si aggiunge, nei nostri tempi, il ruolo dei media. Hai voglia a dire a un figlio che bisogna avere relazioni serie se guardi il  grande fratello e ti diverti per quelle tresche o se i tuoi idoli sono Fabrizio Corona o Belen o Rocco Siffredi.
> Per quanto riguarda invece la cultura, mai come ora siamo immersi in culture  (fatto alimentato per ragioni commerciabili e sfruttato per frammentazione politica) quindi si è condizionati dalla cultura ma vi si contribuisce attivamente a crearla e diffonderla.


Se al figlio insegni di pensare e criticare ciò che vede e magari ne parla con te, il Grande  Fratello non lo vede come punto d'arrivo...I genitori che promuovono la comunicazione con i figli e lo sviluppo della loro capacità critica hanno un ruolo fondamentale secondo me...


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho scritto a perplesso di scorporare .
> Allora per me metti insieme cose diverse dando significati diversi da quelli che do io.
> *Per esempio mi sembra di capire che pensando a EDUCAZIONE tu pensi a atti intenzionali e consapevoli.* Invece io penso più ad atti abbastanza consapevoli, come regole a casa e a scuola, che hanno un'incidenza inferiore alle relazioni e al vissuto. Voglio dire che, a parte casi estremi di culture marginali delinquenziali, nessuno educa all'illegalità a parole, ma tutti compiamo piccoli atti illegali, dal parcheggio in divieto al non pagare l'abbonamento tv al comprare sigarette di contrabbando che educano al relativismo nei confronti del rispetto delle regole.
> Quindi l'educazione non formale ha un ruolo importante. A questo si aggiunge, nei nostri tempi, il ruolo dei media. Hai voglia a dire a un figlio che bisogna avere relazioni serie se guardi il  grande fratello e ti diverti per quelle tresche o se i tuoi idoli sono Fabrizio Corona o Belen o Rocco Siffredi.
> Per quanto riguarda invece la cultura, mai come ora siamo immersi in culture  (fatto alimentato per ragioni commerciabili e sfruttato per frammentazione politica) quindi si è condizionati dalla cultura ma vi si contribuisce attivamente a crearla e diffonderla.


No, pensavo proprio come dici tu all' influenza della cultura, anzi come giustamente fai notare delle culture.

Mi immagino sempre un alieno che osservi la nostra società e che cerchi di capire le radici del nostro comportamento, ne ricavo spesso l'idea che avrebbe i suoi bei problemi............
Per quanto osservare comporta anche confrontare con la propria....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se al figlio insegni di pensare e criticare ciò che vede e magari ne parla con te, il Grande  Fratello non lo vede come punto d'arrivo...I genitori che promuovono la comunicazione con i figli e lo sviluppo della loro capacità critica hanno un ruolo fondamentale secondo me...


Bisogna averla la capacità critica per poterla insegnare.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna averla la capacità critica per poterla insegnare.


Si spera che uno si proclama adulto la abbia...... La capacita critica dovrebbe essere parte integrante di un individuo che chiamiamo adulto...


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ergo non penso che la “coscienza empatica” umana debba tutto all’ educazione ma ho la sensazione (magari mi sbaglio) che derivi anche da qualcosa che ci portiamo dentro, i nostri sentimenti,  prima di tutto, quella parte arcaica e istintiva che gioca il suo ruolo e poi anche quella “radice etica” che non va’ più di moda da tanti anni ma che forse è dentro di noi anche se la neghiamo.
> Altrimenti che senso avrebbe scrivere di “ascoltare se stessi”?


Addentriamoci pure nelle maglie della filosofia morale 

Quello che stai dicendo è che potrebbe esserci un principio etico a priori, insito allo stesso modo in ciascuno di noi?

Però per dare per buona questa tesi, bisognerebbe credo

a. o sottointendere un sistema metafisico, finalistico o meno, che supporti questa a-priorità (un dio, un'anima, uno scopo nella vita umana);

b. oppure ipotizzare un sistema etico che ci accomuna che sia frutto dell'evoluzione e che abbia dunque uno scopo utilitaristico, volto a conservare prima fisicamente e poi emozionalmente la specie

Per il momento non vedo altre opzioni, ma sicuramente ce ne sono


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Addentriamoci pure nelle maglie della filosofia morale
> 
> Quello che stai dicendo è che potrebbe esserci un principio etico a priori, insito allo stesso modo in ciascuno di noi?
> 
> ...


Non ci scrivo perchè sono sicuro, di queste cose eh!
Del resto mezza umanità ha finito tristemente per ammazzarsi, sulla faccenda, che non è nemmeno un problema di oggi.
Però sì, le tue opzioni possono essere buone.
Servirebbe contributo da chi ne pensa altre.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Addentriamoci pure nelle maglie della filosofia morale
> 
> Quello che stai dicendo è che potrebbe esserci un principio etico a priori, insito allo stesso modo in ciascuno di noi?
> 
> ...


Non vedo nessun'altra possibilità, per un'etica a priori. O la a o la b...  ma non sono necessariamente separate. La a potrebbe agire attraverso la b.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si spera che uno si proclama adulto la abbia...... La capacita critica dovrebbe essere parte integrante di un individuo che chiamiamo adulto...


la capacità critica è la capacità di elaborare dati oggettivi ed interpretazioni in modo originale. E' faticoso. A me hanno insegnato al Liceo a prendere diverse critiche letterarie di un brano e compararle per poi derivarne una critica che fosse mia. Mi piaceva tanto che riuscivo ad ottenere voti altissimi.
Ma mi sono resa conto in seguito che io non facevo fatica perchè ero IO critica a prescindere.
Bisogna essere rompicoglioni, e non scherzo, per avere capacità critica.
Bisogna indagare, interrogarsi, verificare, dubitare.
Dedurre ma mai credere, dubitare sempre.
Arrivare persino a verificare il contrario delle nostre ipotesi.
Mai scolpire nulla nella pietra.
Essere Agostino e non Domenico.
E Agostino era già nato da una contraddizione e ne visse parecchie, birichino.
Però è faticoso, bisogna sempre essere pronti a rivedere tutto, perchè la capacità critica parte dalla critica verso sè stessi.
Facile criticare gli altri.
E c'è il rischio di essere incoerenti, in contraddizione con sè stessi, di diventare scettici.
Insomma: quanto è più facile adeguarsi?
Io lo faccio, di adeguarmi, quando non ho voglia di approfondire, di chiedermi.
O quando non ho il tempo.
Cerco magari una fonte affidabile di informazioni.
Ma poi quelle me le bevo.
Bisognerebbe avere più tempo o un cervello più veloce.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la capacità critica è la capacità di elaborare dati oggettivi ed interpretazioni in modo originale. E' faticoso. A me hanno insegnato al Liceo a prendere diverse critiche letterarie di un brano e compararle per poi derivarne una critica che fosse mia. Mi piaceva tanto che riuscivo ad ottenere voti altissimi.
> Ma mi sono resa conto in seguito che io non facevo fatica perchè ero IO critica a prescindere.
> Bisogna essere rompicoglioni, e non scherzo, per avere capacità critica.
> Bisogna indagare, interrogarsi, verificare, dubitare.
> ...



Criticare non giudicare.. Avere dei dubbi e farsi delle domande non solo riguardo agli altri ma anche riguardo a noi stessi eh? Se l'essere umano non fosse dotato di capacità critica eravamo rimasti ai tempi della pietra... . Bisogna svilupparla anche penso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Criticare non giudicare.. Avere dei dubbi e farsi delle domande non solo riguardo agli altri ma anche riguardo a noi stessi eh? Se l'essere umano non fosse dotato di capacità critica eravamo rimasti ai tempi della pietra... . Bisogna svilupparla anche penso...


si Eratò, ma non sono tutti gli uomini che hanno portato avanti l'umanità: solo alcuni. Gli altri sono andati dietro.
Allora: se sei curioso puoi sviluppare la tua capacità.
Ma... hai mai visto una vacca che guarda un aereoplano decollare: nessuna meraviglia, nessuna curiosità, continua a ruminare come se avesse visto passare una nuvola.
Tu guarda quello che passa in televisione, e fammi la media della capacità critica di gente che SEGUE certe trasmissioni.
Ne parlavo oggi con alcune amiche.
Hai sedici anni e sei in cinta? Telefona alla trasmissione Sedici anni e in cinta.
E ste sciamannate telefonano, ma hanno sedici anni.
A me sono quelle di quaranta che seguono la trasmissione e si appassionano pure, che vedo come la vacca che guarda l'aereo.
Io ci farei un'interrogazione parlamentare su quella roba lì, fai tu.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si Eratò, ma non sono tutti gli uomini che hanno portato avanti l'umanità: solo alcuni. Gli altri sono andati dietro.
> Allora: se sei curioso puoi sviluppare la tua capacità.
> Ma... hai mai visto una vacca che guarda un aereoplano decollare: nessuna meraviglia, nessuna curiosità, continua a ruminare come se avesse visto passare una nuvola.
> Tu guarda quello che passa in televisione, e fammi la media della capacità critica di gente che SEGUE certe trasmissioni.
> ...


Vai Sbri!Bisognerebbe vedere se i parlamentari riuscirebbero a capire la questione


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

e mi è venuto questo pensiero.
E non sono cattolica.
Però.
Fino a che la gente come luogo di aggregazione e di istruzione aveva la chiesa e la piazza, dove parlavano gli anziani, se non riusciva a formulare pensieri originali, almeno apprendeva un'etica preconfezionata sì, ma preconfezionata dal pensiero di filosofi e teologi o dalla cultura tradizionale, affinamenti per passaggi successivi.
OK, avevano i paraocchi.
Ma almeno seguivano un pensiero che era stato elaborato per il bene della comunità, nella sostanza.
Adesso che il luogo di aggregazione è il divano, l'etica appresa è quella che esce dalla scatola magica, che spesso è umanamente parlando, scusate, una chiavica.
Perchè non è un'etica morale ma è l'etica del danaro, che rende commerciabili lutti, disgrazie e sacramenti.
Non vi è più alcuna traccia di quel pudore che istintivamente porta a vivere nel privato le emozioni più importanti.
Quindi pure le emozioni non sono più vere, se non le commercializzi.
Come si può contrapporre un pensiero originale a questo appiattimento massivo infiltrato in modo capillare trasversalmente ad età fasce di reddito e livello culturale? Credo fosse più facile nel periodo dell'inquisizione.


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e mi è venuto questo pensiero.
> E non sono cattolica.
> Però.
> Fino a che la gente come luogo di aggregazione e di istruzione aveva la chiesa e la piazza, dove parlavano gli anziani, se non riusciva a formulare pensieri originali, almeno apprendeva un'etica preconfezionata sì, ma preconfezionata dal pensiero di filosofi e teologi o dalla cultura tradizionale, affinamenti per passaggi successivi.
> ...


Ma se ci provi perdi già in partenza perché non si è più abituati ad ascoltare e approfondire ma piuttosto a parlare a dismisura pur di nutrire la propria mania di protagonismo..Per cui si evita anche per non essere definiti "pesanti"


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma se ci provi perdi già in partenza perché non si è più abituati ad ascoltare e approfondire ma piuttosto a parlare a dismisura pur di nutrire la propria mania di protagonismo..Per cui si evita anche per non essere definiti "pesanti"


e questo spiega perchè oramai il progresso è solo tecnologico. Umanamente invece non progrediamo. Affatto. Abbiamo le risorse tecnologiche per stare tutti BENE a questo mondo.
Niente più fame, molte meno malattie.
Invece siamo qui che parliamo solo di soldi(non qui qui, in generale).
Soldi quando ci troviamo di fronte a gente che muore di fame di stenti e di guerra.
Soldi quando si parla di recuperare salme di bambini dal fondo del mare, perchè non sono i nostri, ovvio.
Soldi quando si tratta di salvare una nazione, di aiutare un popolo che è confinante.
Soldi, questa è l'etica imperante.
Contano solo quelli.
Servi di una roba che ci siamo inventati.
Un branco di rincoglioniti, umanamente parlando.
Altro che capacità critica, ciechi come le talpe.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e questo spiega perchè oramai il progresso è solo tecnologico. Umanamente invece non progrediamo. Affatto. Abbiamo le risorse tecnologiche per stare tutti BENE a questo mondo.
> Niente più fame, molte meno malattie.
> Invece siamo qui che parliamo solo di soldi(non qui qui, in generale).
> Soldi quando ci troviamo di fronte a gente che muore di fame di stenti e di guerra.
> ...


Almeno mediamente la gente fosse felice con tutti 'sti soldi...


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e questo spiega perchè oramai il progresso è solo tecnologico. Umanamente invece non progrediamo. Affatto. Abbiamo le risorse tecnologiche per stare tutti BENE a questo mondo.
> Niente più fame, molte meno malattie.
> Invece siamo qui che parliamo solo di soldi(non qui qui, in generale).
> Soldi quando ci troviamo di fronte a gente che muore di fame di stenti e di guerra.
> ...


È sempre stato così... Solo che prima c'era una parola che si chiama solidarietà, oggi questa parolina è demode e non si usa più.... Farsi domande include anche quel settore comunque.... Non si può rimanere ad occhi chiusi e poi meravigliarsi quando saltano fuori le ingiustizie che in una buona parte dei casi comprendono i soldi... Oggi si parla con troppa facilità di tutto pur non avendo una preparazione specifica, si danno consigli di psicologia, psicoterapia, sessuologia(come se fossero argomenti meno importanti in cui uno può improvvisare)  ma alcuni argomenti rimangono tabù perché cominciano ad interessarci solo quando ci andiamo noi di mezzo...


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Attenzione però a contestualizzare il presente... è facile (ed anche giusto parlarne male) ma è comunque l'epoca più pacifica che il mondo abbai mai vissuto. Le cosiddette guerre di oggi (e con questo non voglio togliere nulla alla loro drammaticità) sono scampagnate rispetto a quelle del passato. I diritti umani sono più rispettati oggi rispetto a qualunque epoca passata. Idee come la pena di morte, la tortura la schiavitù che erano la norma dell'umano pensiero oggi sono viste con ribrezzo. C'è ancora tanto da fare, è ovvio. Ma parlare bene del passato è un vizio della razza umana.
La malattia dei tempi moderni sta altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

E





Eratò ha detto:


> Si spera che uno si proclama adulto la abbia...... La capacita critica dovrebbe essere parte integrante di un individuo che chiamiamo adulto...



Eheeee la guardi la televisione? Sono programmi per chi ha capacità critica?


----------



## Eratò (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E
> 
> 
> Eheeee la guardi la televisione? Sono programmi per chi ha capacità critica?


Ma la televisione non è stata creata e il suo scopo non è quello di promuovere la capacità critica ma di disorientare e drogare le masse...E ci sta riuscendo perfettamente.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Addentriamoci pure nelle maglie della filosofia morale
> 
> Quello che stai dicendo è che potrebbe esserci un principio etico a priori, insito allo stesso modo in ciascuno di noi?
> 
> ...


Io voto per la b)


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> _BRUNETTA: Finalmente rispondo a Spleen. È l'educazione che ti costruisce l'etica portandoti a costruirti l'idea di bene e male. Educazione in senso ampio anche quella che si assorbe culturalmente, oggi soprattutto attraverso i media.
> _
> 
> E’ una spiegazione buona ma secondo me c’è dell’altro.
> ...



Sono assolutamente certa che non sarò in grado di seguire questo 3D, ma leggendo giusto questo primo post mi sono venuti in mente gli inuit, che "prestano" con gioia la moglie all'ospite, accogliendo il sangue nuovo.
Offendendosi pure se tale offerta viene rifiutata.
Ammetto però che le mie conoscenze derivano da sentito dire, non sono mai andata a fare studi in loco.


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente certa che non sarò in grado di seguire questo 3D, ma leggendo giusto questo primo post mi sono venuti in mente gli inuit, che "prestano" con gioia la moglie all'ospite, accogliendo il sangue nuovo.
> Offendendosi pure se tale offerta viene rifiutata.
> Ammetto però che le mie conoscenze derivano da sentito dire, non sono mai andata a fare studi in loco.


Potrebbe essere: Sangue nuovo, geni nuovi, vita nuova per la comunità  isolata,  -ipotesi B di Lucrezia. Per qiuanto, parlando di senso di  possesso bisognerebbe vedere le donne quanto sono contente di sta cosa.

 Ci sono pure delle popolazioni indigene che uccidono i neonati dopo il terzo perchè sanno di non poterli allevare, io mi interrogo sulla cosa, come ho scritto più volte a me interesserebbe capire. 

Comunque, se le nostre regole etiche sono solo personali, o ristrettamente sociali, che senso ha una dichiarazione universale dei diritti umani che presuppone regole -unanimamente- condivise?  quale diritto abbiamo in fondo di dare giudizi etici o morali se non sono fondati su delle basi?

Ripeto, io non ho niente da insegnare a nessuno, io vorrei capire.


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Attenzione però a contestualizzare il presente... è facile (ed anche giusto parlarne male) ma è comunque l'epoca più pacifica che il mondo abbai mai vissuto. Le cosiddette guerre di oggi (e con questo non voglio togliere nulla alla loro drammaticità) sono scampagnate rispetto a quelle del passato. I diritti umani sono più rispettati oggi rispetto a qualunque epoca passata. Idee come la pena di morte, la tortura la schiavitù che erano la norma dell'umano pensiero oggi sono viste con ribrezzo. C'è ancora tanto da fare, è ovvio. Ma parlare bene del passato è un vizio della razza umana.
> *La malattia dei tempi moderni sta altrove.*


Dove secondo te?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere: Sangue nuovo, geni nuovi, vita nuova per la comunità  isolata,  -ipotesi B di Lucrezia. Per qiuanto, parlando di senso di  possesso bisognerebbe vedere le donne quanto sono contente di sta cosa.
> 
> Ci sono pure delle popolazioni indigene che uccidono i neonati dopo il terzo perchè sanno di non poterli allevare, io mi interrogo sulla cosa, come ho scritto più volte a me interesserebbe capire.
> 
> ...



No. Cioè. Sul serio?
Vuoi capire QUA se il bene esiste come una entità a se nell'iperruranio o se ogni regola sociale ed etica è transiente  e prettamentwe e fopndamentlamente utilitaristica? (sono mezza ubriuaca scuca)

Bè in bocca al lupo.-

Se si fa un sondggio, io punto su prettamente utilitaristica per la spiecie e mediat e ... come si dice..m smoothed.... dall'empatia.


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere: Sangue nuovo, geni nuovi, vita nuova per la comunità  isolata,  -ipotesi B di Lucrezia. Per qiuanto, parlando di senso di  possesso bisognerebbe vedere le donne quanto sono contente di sta cosa.
> 
> Ci sono pure delle popolazioni indigene che uccidono i neonati dopo il terzo perchè sanno di non poterli allevare, io mi interrogo sulla cosa, come ho scritto più volte a me interesserebbe capire.
> 
> ...


Mmm dunque. L'argomento è delicato. Io sono anni che mi interrogo sull'etica, ma le mie risposte continuano a variare e forse una risposta stabile, che mi convinca a vita, non la troverò mai 

Il concetto è che, temo, non si può staccare un'azione, nè il risultato dell'azione, dalle motivazioni che stanno a monte. Cioè, se io sono assolutamente convinta di fare una cosa che ti farà del bene, pure se bene non te ne fa, come si fa a dire che la mia azione non è etica? Se per esempio come criterio si usa l'amore per il prossimo, si arriva comunque ad un certo relativismo, perchè il concetto di 'fare del bene all'altro', a prescindere dall'esperienza propria che anche conta, molto dipende anche dal sistema religioso-filosofico che ognuno ha alla base. Per esempio, entrando nel campo della bioetica,  i dubbi permangono: se io dico che uccidere è male, ma ritengo che in uno o più casi l'omicidio sia un atto di amore verso l'altro (esempi ipotetici eutanasia, negazione dell'accanimento terapeutico, persino aborto in alcuni casi), come si misura l'eticità? Non dipende in gran parte da credenze sul corpo, sull'anima, sul senso della vita, che però varia da persona a persona? E non dipende anche in gran parte dall'obiettivo che ha a mente chi perpetra un'azione?


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No. Cioè. Sul serio?
> Vuoi capire QUA se il bene esiste come una entità a se nell'iperruranio o se ogni regola sociale ed etica è transiente  e prettamentwe e fopndamentlamente utilitaristica? (sono mezza ubriuaca scuca)
> 
> Bè in bocca al lupo.-
> ...


*
*
Ma secondo te io pretendo di farmi una opinione esaustiva da un 3d su un forum?  Mi piacerebbe solo capire qualcosa in più, che già sarebbe molto, zuccone come sono, o confrontarmi, verificare quello che penso, avere dei punti di vista.
Se rileggi gli interventi di molti, su vari argomenti, vedrai che si basano spesso su considerazioni etiche, è così fuori luogo pensare di capire su cosa le basano? Oppure certi argomenti sono out?

E' interessante il neretto....


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> [/B]
> Ma secondo te io pretendo di farmi una opinione esaustiva da un 3d su un forum?  Mi piacerebbe solo capire qualcosa in più, che già sarebbe molto, zuccone come sono, o confrontarmi, verificare quello che penso, avere dei punti di vista.
> Se rileggi gli interventi di molti, su vari argomenti, vedrai che si basano spesso su considerazioni etiche, è così fuori luogo pensare di capire su cosa le basano? Oppure certi argomenti sono out?
> 
> E' interessante il neretto....



Mà... spno tutti pareri personali...

Etica... Nasce da regole che identificano l'individio comwe appartenente alla tribù,,, interiorizzate fino a che non vedersi come parte della tribè non ti fa riconoscere come individuo.

Se ti mancano i tatuaggi giusti sei senza anima...

Se tratto male una vecchietta sono senza anima

Anche l'amore per il prossimo è stata una conquista dell'unamintò

L'odio epr la schiabit il concettoche un bambino è+ più importante di ogniu altra cosa.

CI piace pensare che Onestà Onore Amore Sincerità siano valori che vengono da chissà che paradiso impeccabile e luminoso e privo di germi.

sono valro i importanti. E quado sono nostri, sono preziosi, come ogni cosa che è nostra, proprio nostr, costruita con pazienza dentro di noi, sentita fin nel midollo, come l'amore, proprio come l'amore.

Ci piace pensarli come gemme che splendono enl nostro animo. E lo fanno. Ma non è fetto che vengano da un "dentro di noi" che è l'anima e la bellezza della nostra anima.

Penso.

questo nontoglie la loro bellezza, la loro luminosità. L'amore con cui vengono costruiti e conservati, la'more con cui si lotta per mantenerli intatti e puri.

Io amo i valori, mi luccicano gli occhi quando li vedo nelle persone, stimo profondamente le persone che conservano e curano questi vlori.

Ma temo che siano derivanti dalla società.

Poche volte un animo illuminato ha una scintilla di illuminazione che ci pota un passo più ion là, come il gabbiano Jobathan Livinstong era un fuoriclasse nel suo Stormo e portava con se l'anelito al mondo suvccessivo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2015)

Onestà...

a dire la verità
convive come valore con quello della furbizia e del sotterfugio.
Sono due valori opposti che convivono

per me la furbizia non è un valore ma per tanti sì


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

È un'osservazione banale che l'etica cambia nel tempo e nello spazio. Le origini delle varie etiche sono essenzialmente utilitaristiche per la conservazione della società.
In questa prospettiva sono comprensibili comportamenti anomali come quelli degli Inuit.
Ma così come società piccole, condizionate da situazioni particolari hanno costruito etiche non condivisibili, dopo la carneficina della Seconda guerra mondiale è stata formulata una Dichiarazione dei diritti che si poneva l'ambizione di essere universale.
Certamente questo ha portato a volere imporre anche con la forza principi che non sono compresi nella Dichiarazione, perché facenti parte del riferimento valoriale del mondo occidentale. 
Non so se ho risposto alla domanda iniziale.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2015)

Amo l'eroismo dell'essere umano.

Siamo nati chissà dove in mezzo al nulla senza alcuna cosa che ci aiutasse contro il resto del mondo, e ci siamo costruiti tutto.
Ci siamo costruiti il fuoco ripari le case l'agricoltura.
Siamo in grado di pesare le stelle guardandole.
Siamo pionieri, eroi.
Siamo eroi come specie per quei pochi che ci portano avanti, avanti, avanti.

Amo l'eroismo dellì'esser eumano.

Che distilla l'unicverso e inventa amore bontà altruismo e ci crede, ci crede più profondamente che in bvabbo natale.

Terry pratchett... (Hogswatch. Lrggetelo) dice che abbiamo bisogno di credere alle piccole bugie per credere a quelle grandi.

Da dovunque vengano. Dal paradiso dalla terra dalle profondità dell'animo dalla tribù che danza nuda attorno al totem incoronato di palchi di corna di alce.

amo l'eroismo dell'essere umano, che sa immolarsi anima e corpo sopra l'atare di amore bontà altruismo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Onestà...
> 
> a dire la verità
> convive come valore con quello della furbizia e del sotterfugio.
> ...



Nessuna società è monolitica e coesistono riferimenti valoriali diversi, altrimenti non ci sarebbe neppure la politica che cerca di rappresentare e  mediare tra interessi diversi che corrispondono anche a valori diversi.
Quando si difendono interessi egoistici che danneggiano gli altri si cerca di esprimerli in modi che possano apparentemente conciliabili con i principi di riferimento del paese, da noi la Costituzione.
Per andare sul concreto la nostra Costituzione non permette che i diritti e i doveri siano negati ai cittadini per nessuna ragione. Basta rendere difficile diventare cittadini e voilà si possono operare discriminazioni.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia, Nausicaa, Brunetta, grazie.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un'osservazione banale che l'etica cambia nel tempo e nello spazio. Le origini delle varie etiche sono essenzialmente utilitaristiche per la conservazione della società.
> In questa prospettiva sono comprensibili comportamenti anomali come quelli degli Inuit.
> Ma così come società piccole, condizionate da situazioni particolari hanno costruito etiche non condivisibili, dopo la carneficina della Seconda guerra mondiale è stata formulata una Dichiarazione dei diritti che si poneva l'ambizione di essere universale.
> Certamente questo ha portato a volere imporre anche con la forza principi che non sono compresi nella Dichiarazione, perché facenti parte del riferimento valoriale del mondo occidentale.
> Non so se ho risposto alla domanda iniziale.


Sì, modello b Lucrezia direi, pure tu.  (tu quoque brunetta!)


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No. Cioè. Sul serio?
> Vuoi capire QUA se il bene esiste come una entità a se nell'iperruranio o se ogni regola sociale ed etica è transiente  e prettamentwe e fopndamentlamente utilitaristica? (sono mezza ubriuaca scuca)
> 
> Bè in bocca al lupo.-
> ...


Straquoto a Nausicaa.!


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dove secondo te?


è una malattia dello spirito, un vuoto interiore che causa angoscia... una mancanza di senso, non so bene cosa dirti. A me da l'impressione di avvolgere l'intero occidente. Nel massimo benessere, il paradosso dell'infelicità.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è una malattia dello spirito, un vuoto interiore che causa angoscia... una mancanza di senso, non so bene cosa dirti. A me da l'impressione di avvolgere l'intero occidente. Nel massimo benessere, il paradosso dell'infelicità.


E quoto pure a te.... :up:


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non vedo nessun'altra possibilità, per un'etica a priori. O la a o la b...  ma non sono necessariamente separate. La a potrebbe agire attraverso la b.


Lo sai che hai scritto una cosa importante?


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo sai che hai scritto una cosa importante?


Si


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Penso che l'origine dell'etica stia nel bisogno di sopravvivenza del gruppo e i componenti del gruppo si riconoscono per somiglianza ed empatia e trovino modalità solidaristiche che garantiscono il gruppo e i singoli.
L'etica attuale nasce dal riconoscimento dell'appartenenza di ogni uomo al medesimo gruppo, quello umano.
Io fondo la mia etica su questo. Per tale ragione mi riconosco nella Costituzione e nella Dichiarazione dei diritti, non faccio derivare la mia etica da esse.


----------



## Irrisoluto (10 Luglio 2015)

Azz che discussione.
Ho trovato particolarmente interessanti le risposte di Brunetta.
Mi sento di dire solo una piccola cosa: non è vero che è banale considerare transitori (storicamente determinati quindi destinati a perire) i valori etici.
Credo che quando un individuo si trova invischiato - com'è inevitabile - in un sistema di valori, consideri tali valori alla stregua delle leggi scientifiche: certo, tutti sappiamo, se vi rivolgiamo l'attenzione, che è quasi certo che le leggi scientifiche oggi universalmente riconosciute verranno ben presto considerate errate; tale consapevolezza tuttavia non ci impedisce di pensare queste stesse leggi come eternamente e universalmente esatte. 
Voglio dire che per "funzionare" fino in fondo un'etica deve essere percepita come universalmente ed eternamente valida. E' un trucchetto che se viene smascherato in modo duraturo porta necessariamente a rifiutare ogni etica che non sia ridotta a semplice accordo diplmatico tra le parti per una più o meno pacifica convinvenza. E tutti gli accordi, diplmatici si sa, sono solo il preludio allo scoppio di una nuova guerra.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Azz che discussione.
> Ho trovato particolarmente interessanti le risposte di Brunetta.
> Mi sento di dire solo una piccola cosa: non è vero che è banale considerare transitori (storicamente determinati quindi destinati a perire) i valori etici.
> Credo che quando un individuo si trova invischiato - com'è inevitabile - in un sistema di valori, consideri tali valori alla stregua delle leggi scientifiche: certo, tutti sappiamo, se vi rivolgiamo l'attenzione, che è quasi certo che le leggi scientifiche oggi universalmente riconosciute verranno ben presto considerate errate; tale consapevolezza tuttavia non ci impedisce di pensare queste stesse leggi come eternamente e universalmente esatte.
> Voglio dire che per "funzionare" fino in fondo un'etica deve essere percepita come universalmente ed eternamente valida. E' un trucchetto che se viene smascherato in modo duraturo porta necessariamente a rifiutare ogni etica che non sia ridotta a semplice accordo diplmatico tra le parti per una più o meno pacifica convinvenza. E tutti gli accordi, diplmatici si sa, sono solo il preludio allo scoppio di una nuova guerra.


Direi che  l'assolutizzazione di un'etica particolare e il relativismo siano due opposti da evitare.


----------



## spleen (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Penso che l'origine dell'etica stia nel bisogno di sopravvivenza del gruppo* e i componenti del gruppo si riconoscono per somiglianza ed empatia e trovino modalità solidaristiche che garantiscono il gruppo e i singoli.
> *L'etica attuale nasce dal riconoscimento dell'appartenenza di ogni uomo al medesimo gruppo, quello umano.*
> Io fondo la mia etica su questo. Per tale ragione mi riconosco nella Costituzione e nella Dichiarazione dei diritti, non faccio derivare la mia etica da esse.


Penso che vorresti dire "conservazione della specie", il gruppo o compagine sociale è uno strumento a sua volta di difesa e conservazione della specie, questo è assodato.

Sul secondo neretto mi devi aiutare a capire una cosa, l' etica che tu sicuramente riconosci verso i tuoi simili, la applichi anche verso altre specie e verso l'ambiente nel quale viviamo? E se lo fai, lo fai solo pensando che sia utile a sua volta alla conservazione della nostra specie o a prescindere perchè - Lo ritieni una cosa giusta -.

Ho capito che conservare l' ambiente e la natura ha un ritorno in termini di qualità di vita e durabilità delle risorse, (di questo passo ci estingueremo) ma conoscendo bene alcuni naturalisti mi sembra proprio che non lo facciano per motivi utilitaristici, non solo , ma anche e soprattutto perchè - amano - e - rispettano - la natura, la loro etica dunque travalica trasversalmente il concetto di specie, dunque non potrebbe esserci dell' altro?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che vorresti dire "conservazione della specie", il gruppo o compagine sociale è uno strumento a sua volta di difesa e conservazione della specie, questo è assodato.
> 
> Sul secondo neretto mi devi aiutare a capire una cosa, l' etica che tu sicuramente riconosci verso i tuoi simili, la applichi anche verso altre specie e verso l'ambiente nel quale viviamo? E se lo fai, lo fai solo pensando che sia utile a sua volta alla conservazione della nostra specie o a prescindere perchè - Lo ritieni una cosa giusta -.
> 
> Ho capito che conservare l' ambiente e la natura ha un ritorno in termini di qualità di vita e durabilità delle risorse, (di questo passo ci estingueremo) ma conoscendo bene alcuni naturalisti mi sembra proprio che non lo facciano per motivi utilitaristici, non solo , ma anche e soprattutto perchè - amano - e - rispettano - la natura, la loro etica dunque travalica trasversalmente il concetto di specie, dunque non potrebbe esserci dell' altro?


No intendo proprio gruppo. Il gruppo inteso come, famiglia, tribù, paese ecc. 
Che è simile al branco animale.
Cioè qualcosa di più elaborato culturalmente rispetto alla sopravvivenza della specie che a volte va in conflitto con la sopravvivenza del gruppo quando si creano contrasti per le risorse.
Proprio perché elaborato ha una possibilità di inefficienza rispetto al fine della conservazione della specie.

Rispetto alla natura io mantengo un atteggiamento utilitaristico ma illuminato da una visione in prospettiva.
Sento come fastidioso atteggiamenti che tendono ad attribuire al mondo animale un valore paritario a quello umano. Penso che nasca da un'empatia troppo frequentemente superficiale dettata da una proiezione.
E se l'empatia nasce dalla visione, dalla vicinanza si può essere sensibilissimi verso il gattino vicino  (che ovviamente si mangia il topino o il passerotto e potrebbe cavarti gli occhi) restando indifferenti per la disperazione umana lontana o fastidiosa.
Ho sentito troppe persone tenere con i cani che brucerebbero i campi Rom.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sento come fastidioso atteggiamenti che tendono ad attribuire al mondo animale un valore paritario a quello umano. Penso che nasca da un'empatia troppo frequentemente superficiale dettata da una proiezione.
> E se l'empatia nasce dalla visione, dalla vicinanza si può essere sensibilissimi verso il gattino vicino  (che ovviamente si mangia il topino o il passerotto e potrebbe cavarti gli occhi) restando indifferenti per la disperazione umana lontana o fastidiosa.
> Ho sentito troppe persone tenere con i cani che brucerebbero i campi Rom.


:up::up:
Madonna, dillo a me... Se volessi farmi milioni di nemici, potrei scrivere in FB un messaggio a cui spesso ho pensato:
quello che mi rende sospettosa verso chi ama gli animali è che non sono sicura che un padrone di cane se dovesse scegliere se salvare la mia vita o quella del suo animale sceglierebbe di salvare la mia.

(In realtà sono certa che salverebbe il suo cane o qualsiasi cane, addirittura).


----------



## Fantastica (11 Luglio 2015)

*Sull'etica*

Sull'etica, per restare IT -mi scuso per prima- io credo che la posizione di Kant sia la sola realmente percorribile, ossia "la legge morale dentro di me" (indipendentemente da leggi e costumi sociali). 
Sono quindi d'accordo che si tratti di un problema di educazione nei primi anni di vita dell'essere umano, educazione che sarà impartita certo secondo le regole percepite come "naturali" da un gruppo.
Oggi è "naturale" scannarsi per i soldi; un qualsiasi messaggio educativo che a parole contrasta -ma non nei fatti- questo assunto etico legittimato verrà percepito come contraddittorio e non sarà seguito.
Per questo credo che esistano tanti fallimenti genitoriali in giro.


----------



## spleen (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No intendo proprio gruppo. Il gruppo inteso come, famiglia, tribù, paese ecc.
> Che è simile al branco animale.
> Cioè qualcosa di più elaborato culturalmente rispetto alla sopravvivenza della specie che a volte va in conflitto con la sopravvivenza del gruppo quando si creano contrasti per le risorse.
> Proprio perché elaborato ha una possibilità di inefficienza rispetto al fine della conservazione della specie.
> ...


Si, persone così, sono distanti anche dal mio modo di vedere le cose, ma ci sono anche altri.
Conosco naturalisti che si sono spesi per la tutela e la conservazione di cose lontanissime dalla nostra quotidianità che le ritiene apparentemente "inutili" e lo facevano solo perchè le amavano, e le amavano perchè le conoscevano, perchè le avevano studiate ed intessuto attorno ad esse una trama che le inseriva "entro il proprio mondo".  Diane Fossey, per esempio non credo amasse i gorilla perchè li assimilava agli umani o perchè inconsciamente li includesse nel suo "gruppo", credo li amasse perchè li studiava e li conosceva.
Io credo che noi applichiamo la nostra etica entro il mondo di conoscenze che abbiamo, perciò in una sfera ampia, trasversale.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

Ho visto ieri, per interesse di mio figlio, un documentario su un uomo interessato alla salvaguardia degli orsi grizzly che è morto insieme alla sua compagna, divorati da un orso.
Per recuperare i resti per fare almeno una cerimonia funebre, hanno dovuto farlo dall'apparato digerente dell'orso, cosa che certamente lui non avrebbe voluto.
I commenti a questa tragedia spaziavano da plauso per l'orso a inviti a sparare loro a vista a insulti per chi aveva ucciso l'orso.
Si perde il senso delle proporzioni in molti modi.


----------



## spleen (11 Luglio 2015)

Ho letto da qualche parte che anche gli Inuit (sempre loro) quando da vecchi sentivano la morte avvicinarsi uscivano dal loro igloo per "nutrire" gli orsi polari, per ricompensare madre natura di quello che aveva dato loro durante la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che anche gli Inuit (sempre loro) quando da vecchi sentivano la morte avvicinarsi uscivano dal loro igloo per "nutrire" gli orsi polari, per ricompensare madre natura di quello che aveva dato loro durante la vita.


Probabilmente quando arrivava l'orso erano già surgelati.
Quello del documentario e la sua compagna urlavano. Erano soli con la telecamera accesa con il tappo sull'obbiettivo.


----------



## spleen (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente quando arrivava l'orso erano già surgelati.
> Quello del documentario e la sua compagna urlavano. Erano soli con la telecamera accesa con il tappo sull'obbiettivo.


Essere sprovveduti puo essere fatale, la natura non perdona, l'errore che spesso si fa' è quello di attribuirle valutazioni morali  o etiche, in una sorta di estensione che invece è solo nostra,  (anzi direi proprio peculiare)   e sembra che proprio non possimo farne a meno.
La Fossey non è stata ammazzata dai gorilla, non era una sprovveduta, in quel senso, ma dai suoi civilissimi simili.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Essere sprovveduti puo essere fatale, la natura non perdona, l'errore che spesso si fa' è quello di attribuirle valutazioni morali  o etiche, in una sorta di estensione che invece è solo nostra,  (anzi direi proprio peculiare)   e sembra che proprio non possimo farne a meno.
> La Fossey non è stata ammazzata dai gorilla, non era una sprovveduta, in quel senso, ma dai suoi civilissimi simili.



Si sa che non tutti hanno un'etica.


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :up::up:
> Madonna, dillo a me... Se volessi farmi milioni di nemici, potrei scrivere in FB un messaggio a cui spesso ho pensato:
> quello che mi rende sospettosa verso chi ama gli animali è che non sono sicura che un padrone di cane se dovesse scegliere se salvare la mia vita o quella del suo animale sceglierebbe di salvare la mia.
> 
> (In realtà sono certa che salverebbe il suo cane o qualsiasi cane, addirittura).


secondo me molto semplicemente un cane o un gatto etc. è membro della famiglia, soprattutto se si è abituati ad averne sin da bambini, ma anche da adulti
il concetto di padrone ormai è superato, all'animale viene data un'educazione che non è altro che un adattamento delle regole generali che esistono in famiglia


----------



## spleen (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sa che non tutti hanno un'etica.


Ho invece l 'impressione che ce l' abbiano, ma trovano dei motivi per adattarla.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho invece l 'impressione che ce l' abbiano, ma trovano dei motivi per adattarla.


Non volevo aprire una discussione polemica sugli animalisti, né apparire relativista,come non sono, ma sono convinta che per i bracconieri quello sia l'unica possibilità di sostentamento o quasi.


----------



## spleen (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo aprire una discussione polemica sugli animalisti, né apparire relativista,come non sono, ma sono convinta che per i bracconieri quello sia l'unica possibilità di sostentamento o quasi.


Lo so, è sempre difficile misurare le azioni degli uomini, solo gli stupidi si crogiolano nelle loro certezze.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo aprire una discussione polemica sugli animalisti, né apparire relativista,come non sono, ma* sono convinta che per i bracconieri quello sia l'unica possibilità di sostentamento o quasi*.



io invece sono convinta che siano degli assassini che non fanno altro che distruggere la natura uccidendo senza nessun critierio specie protette con il solo scopo di fare soldi, tanti soldi.

lo sapevo che non devovo entrare in questo thread :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## spleen (12 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece sono convinta che siano degli assassini che non fanno altro che distruggere la natura uccidendo senza nessun critierio specie protette con il solo scopo di fare soldi, tanti soldi.
> 
> *lo sapevo che non devovo entrare in questo thread *:unhappy::unhappy:


Questo è il 3d delle tentazioni 
Quello che intervenendo uno si dice: - Meglio se me ne stavo zitto - 
E aspetta, che ancora nessuno si è azzardato a parlare di religione, poi se succede vedrai che casino......


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io invece sono convinta che siano degli assassini che non fanno altro che distruggere la natura uccidendo senza nessun critierio specie protette con il solo scopo di fare soldi, tanti soldi.
> 
> lo sapevo che non devovo entrare in questo thread :unhappy::unhappy:


Si è sempre etici se non si ha fame.

Ho ipotizzato perché conosco in linea generale la situazione di sfruttamento dell'Africa.
Ovviamente non sono razzista e ci sono africani avidi, crudeli, senza rispetto ed empatia, come tra gli occidentali.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è sempre etici se non si ha fame.
> 
> Ho ipotizzato perché conosco in linea generale la situazione di sfruttamento dell'Africa.
> Ovviamente non sono razzista e ci sono africani avidi, crudeli, senza rispetto ed empatia, come tra gli occidentali.



la maggior parte dei bracconieri non sono autoctoni.

davvero esco da questo thread perchè potrei diventare unpollitically correct anche perchè io sto SEMPRE dalla parte degli animali


----------



## Fantastica (12 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me molto semplicemente un cane o un gatto etc. è membro della famiglia, soprattutto se si è abituati ad averne sin da bambini, ma anche da adulti
> il concetto di padrone ormai è superato, all'animale viene data un'educazione che non è altro che un adattamento delle regole generali che esistono in famiglia


Beh, perverso, per la mia etica. Anzi, perverso magari no, ma vergognoso sì.


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, perverso, per la mia etica. Anzi, perverso magari no, ma vergognoso sì.


Secondo me ci stiamo focalizzando su un argomento O.T.  Il senso di quello che avevo scritto in effetti dovrebbe essere applicato al mondo che ci contiene, alla natura in senso lato , più che agli animali in particolare.


----------



## Ghostly (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma la televisione non è stata creata e il suo scopo non è quello di promuovere la capacità critica ma di disorientare e drogare le masse...E ci sta riuscendo perfettamente.



Lasciami aggiungere che sentir prender come modello i varietà televisivi\reality mi provoca un brivido freddo lungo la schiena... 


Felicemente disintossicato dal 2003 e non nego un certo disagio quando qualcuno tocca questi argomenti in mia presenza.. Un disagio positivo.

Ogni tanto faccio zapping, ma smetto subito, tanta é la paura di regredire seguendo certe "lezioni" chi va con lo zoppo.. Diventa come un protagonista del grande fratello.. Preferirei morire.


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Lasciami aggiungere che sentir prender come modello i varietà televisivi\reality mi provoca un brivido freddo lungo la schiena...
> 
> 
> Felicemente disintossicato dal 2003 e non nego un certo disagio quando qualcuno tocca questi argomenti in mia presenza.. Un disagio positivo.
> ...


Queste schifezze di programmi tv vengono proposti esclusivamente per l'audience. Si potrebbe obbiettare che è giusto produrli perchè piacciono, però intanto fanno sparire i programmi un po' più interesssanti, oppure li relegano ad orari impossibili. O su piattaforme a pagamento.
Inoltre credo che l'audience ad ogni costo, rincorsa cercando di eccitare e dare voce ai bassi istinti, alla chiacchera, al futile, al peggio, nani e ballerine, non esuli chi li propone e li promuove dalla responsabilità di adoperare per produrre merda uno strumento che invece potrebbe produrre miglioramento, comprensione, cultura.
Personalmente sono arrivato a non guardare più quasi la TV e come me tanti, ho sentito.
Etica è anche una visione, è adoperarsi per qualcosa che dovrebbe farci diventare migliori.


----------



## free (13 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, perverso, per la mia etica. Anzi, perverso magari no, ma vergognoso sì.



addirittura! 
guarda che le pecore nere ci sono sempre state nelle famiglie, non vedo perchè no altri animali


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Queste schifezze di programmi tv vengono proposti esclusivamente per l'audience. Si potrebbe obbiettare che è giusto produrli perchè piacciono, però intanto fanno sparire i programmi un po' più interesssanti, oppure li relegano ad orari impossibili. O su piattaforme a pagamento.
> Inoltre credo che l'audience ad ogni costo, rincorsa cercando di eccitare e dare voce ai bassi istinti, alla chiacchera, al futile, al peggio, nani e ballerine, non esuli chi li propone e li promuove dalla responsabilità di adoperare per produrre merda uno strumento che invece potrebbe produrre miglioramento, comprensione, cultura.
> Personalmente sono arrivato a non guardare più quasi la TV e come me tanti, ho sentito.
> Etica è anche una visione, è adoperarsi per qualcosa che dovrebbe farci diventare migliori.


Io mi ricordo i "Bellissimi"  di Rete4...li mettevano sempre quasi a mezzanotte e finivano alle 2-2 e mezzo... E poi certi film italiani, dei capolavori che mettevano sabato mattina... E mi chiedevo "perché... Le generazioni future non conosceranno Sofia Loren in Filumena Marturano, De Sica e Lolobrigida in Pane Amore e Fantasia, De Filippo in “Questi Fantasmi", la Magnani nella "Rosa tatuata",Toto e Pepino De Filippo nel" Arrangiatevi". .. Un peccato.. . Proprio un peccato...


----------



## Ghostly (13 Luglio 2015)

Turtle man lo salvo! Hahaha


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Turtle man lo salvo! Hahaha


Chi è Turtle man?Ti prego dimmi che sei ironico


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo i "Bellissimi"  di Rete4...li mettevano sempre quasi a mezzanotte e finivano alle 2-2 e mezzo... E poi certi film italiani, dei capolavori che mettevano sabato mattina... E mi chiedevo "perché... Le generazioni future non conosceranno Sofia Loren in Filumena Marturano, De Sica e Lolobrigida in Pane Amore e Fantasia, De Filippo in “Questi Fantasmi", la Magnani nella "Rosa tatuata",Toto e Pepino De Filippo nel" Arrangiatevi". .. Un peccato.. . Proprio un peccato...


maddai, è ricominciato "Tentation Island".. vuoi mettere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sto scherzando, ovviamente. Io quasi non guardo la televisione, ho il rifiuto


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> maddai, è ricominciato "Tentation Island".. vuoi mettere...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sto scherzando, ovviamente. Io quasi non guardo la televisione, ho il rifiuto



E cos'è sto " Island" mo? N'altro island ancora? :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E cos'è sto " Island" mo? N'altro island ancora? :singleeye:


il non plus ultra del trash.

serie di coppie di papabili tronisti, tutti più o meno modelli/e, starlette o rba varia, messi su l'isola delle tentazioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, maschi da una parte e femmine dell'altra... in ognuna delle due aree dell'isola, ci sono esponenti single dell'altro sesso che devono "tentare" i fidanzati scoppiati.

vince chi non si tradisce.

non sto scherzando :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo i "Bellissimi"  di Rete4...li mettevano sempre quasi a mezzanotte e finivano alle 2-2 e mezzo... E poi certi film italiani, dei capolavori che mettevano sabato mattina... E mi chiedevo "perché... Le generazioni future non conosceranno Sofia Loren in Filumena Marturano, De Sica e Lolobrigida in Pane Amore e Fantasia, De Filippo in “Questi Fantasmi", la Magnani nella "Rosa tatuata",Toto e Pepino De Filippo nel" Arrangiatevi". .. Un peccato.. . Proprio un peccato...


Grazie mia cara, vedo che ami il cinema italiano, hai ragione, è proprio un peccato.


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie mia cara, vedo che ami il cinema italiano, hai ragione, è proprio un peccato.


Io non lo amo... Io lo venero! È  stata una grande scuola per il cinema internazionale... È  un patrimonio culturale italiano immenso secondo me.


----------



## Ghostly (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chi è Turtle man?Ti prego dimmi che sei ironico



Lo sdentato sudista che per lavoro libera le proprietà dagli animali selvatici :asd:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il non plus ultra del trash.
> 
> serie di coppie di papabili tronisti, tutti più o meno modelli/e, starlette o rba varia, messi su l'isola delle tentazioni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, maschi da una parte e femmine dell'altra... in ognuna delle due aree dell'isola, ci sono esponenti single dell'altro sesso che devono "tentare" i fidanzati scoppiati.
> 
> ...


Vabbè ma il fine è il denaro e viene perseguito creando disgregazione delle relazioni di ogni tipo in modo esplicito nei programmi e implicito facendo scappare le persone con un minimo di raziocinio e capacità economiche verso altre fonti di svago parcellizzate.

Oppure il fine è quello e il denaro è l'effetto collaterale?
Il fatto è che non si riesce più a confrontarsi su temi pubblici perché si scade sull'attacco personale. E lo vediamo anche qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma il fine è il denaro e viene perseguito creando disgregazione delle relazioni di ogni tipo in modo esplicito nei programmi e implicito facendo scappare le persone con un minimo di raziocinio e capacità economiche verso altre fonti di svago parcellizzate.
> 
> Oppure il fine è quello e il denaro è l'effetto collaterale?
> Il fatto è che non si riesce più a confrontarsi su temi pubblici perché si scade sull'attacco personale. E lo vediamo anche qui.


secondo me la visibilità ad oggi vale più del denaro perchè oltre a procurarti pure quello, ti dà l'illusione di essere importante.
Nessuno di loro passerà alla storia, i più fortunati alla cronaca rosa che ogni settimana elegge un nuovo re ed una nuova regina ma...


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma il fine è il denaro e viene perseguito creando disgregazione delle relazioni di ogni tipo in modo esplicito nei programmi e implicito facendo scappare le persone con un minimo di raziocinio e capacità economiche verso altre fonti di svago parcellizzate.
> 
> Oppure il fine è quello e il denaro è l'effetto collaterale?
> Il fatto è che non si riesce più a confrontarsi su temi pubblici perché si scade sull'attacco personale. E lo vediamo anche qui.


Il fine è il denaro, sono d'accordo con te. Il problema è che questo tipo di programmi fa guadagnare perché ha molto audience , mentre che so, la Medea di Pasolini viene trasmessa alle 4 di notte su Raitre.
È chiaro che la Medea ha un pubblico di nicchia ed è un esempio estremo...però è terrificante che questi programmi siano seguiti così tanto.


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me la visibilità ad oggi vale più del denaro perchè oltre a procurarti pure quello, ti dà l'illusione di essere importante.
> Nessuno di loro passerà alla storia, i più fortunati alla cronaca rosa che ogni settimana elegge un nuovo re ed una nuova regina ma...


I più fortunati finiranno a fare i tronisti :rotfl: un'altra stagione di discoteche e guadagni facili e poi finiranno nel dimenticatoio...
E hanno contagiato una generazione di giovanissimi con st'ossessione dell'apparenza e del guadagno facile...


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Il fine è il denaro, sono d'accordo con te. Il problema è che questo tipo di programmi fa guadagnare perché ha molto audience , mentre che so, la Medea di Pasolini viene trasmessa alle 4 di notte su Raitre.
> È chiaro che la Medea ha un pubblico di nicchia ed è un esempio estremo...però è terrificante che questi programmi siano seguiti così tanto.


Le cose più belle che ho conosciuto ed apprezzato fino ad oggi, le ho conosciute per curiosità... non perché fossero famose e popolari. Oggi tutto si consuma come un pasto precotto... So cosa vedrò e lo vado a vedere... Non ci sono stimoli e strade da scoprire perché ce le indicano tutte e scegliamo ciò che ci viene indicato senza cercare oltre.


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le cose più belle che ho conosciuto ed apprezzato fino ad oggi, le ho conosciute per curiosità... non perché fossero famose e popolari. Oggi tutto si consuma come un pasto precotto... So cosa vedrò e lo vado a vedere... Non ci sono stimoli e strade da scoprire perché ce le indicano tutte e scegliamo ciò che ci viene indicato senza cercare oltre.


L'offerta e' molto standardizzata, su questo non ci piove... Chissà se è la domanda a fare l'offerta o il contrario...parlo di mass media.
Se, altro esempio, la rassegna teatrale in radio, invece che di sera alle 23, andasse in onda di mattina al posto di Fiorello o Platinette, avrebbe ascolto? Senza nulla togliere ai loro programmi, è solo per fare un esempio..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Il fine è il denaro, sono d'accordo con te. Il problema è che questo tipo di programmi fa guadagnare perché ha molto audience , mentre che so, la Medea di Pasolini viene trasmessa alle 4 di notte su Raitre.
> È chiaro che la Medea ha un pubblico di nicchia ed è un esempio estremo...però è terrificante che questi programmi siano seguiti così tanto.



Non fanno fare il palinsesto a me :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fanno fare il palinsesto a me :unhappy:


Purtroppo nemmeno a me... [emoji57]


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L'offerta e' molto standardizzata, su questo non ci piove... Chissà se è la domanda a fare l'offerta o il contrario...parlo di mass media.
> Se, altro esempio, la rassegna teatrale in radio, invece che di sera alle 23, andasse in onda di mattina al posto di Fiorello o Platinette, avrebbe ascolto? Senza nulla togliere ai loro programmi, è solo per fare un esempio..


Ci siamo abituati gradualmente a un'attenzione limitata.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L'offerta e' molto standardizzata, su questo non ci piove... Chissà se è la domanda a fare l'offerta o il contrario...parlo di mass media.
> Se, altro esempio, la rassegna teatrale in radio, invece che di sera alle 23, andasse in onda di mattina al posto di Fiorello o Platinette, avrebbe ascolto? Senza nulla togliere ai loro programmi, è solo per fare un esempio..


per molti anni su Canale5 la domenica mattina tipo alle 9 andava in onda Loggione,una trasmissione che parlava di musica lirica.

basterebbe verificare gli indici di ascolto,per rispondere alla tua domanda.       oppure indagare il seguito di determinati canali satellitari e del digitale terrestre.


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> per molti anni su Canale5 la domenica mattina tipo alle 9 andava in onda Loggione,una trasmissione che parlava di musica lirica.
> 
> basterebbe verificare gli indici di ascolto,per rispondere alla tua domanda.       oppure indagare il seguito di determinati canali satellitari e del digitale terrestre.


Anche il varietà di qualità di una volta era seguitissimo, ma ora gli indici d'ascolto premiano un determinato tipo di trasmissione..[emoji57]
I canali tematici hanno uno share ridicolo, parliamo di 1/3% anche quando sì trasmettono film in prima visione ...


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Anche il varietà di qualità di una volta era seguitissimo, ma ora gli indici d'ascolto premiano un determinato tipo di trasmissione..[emoji57]
> I canali tematici hanno uno share ridicolo, parliamo di 1/3% anche quando sì trasmettono film in prima visione ...


allora conosci già la risposta al tuo quesito su domanda/offerta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

La diseducazione ha effetti più rapidi della buona educazione


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora conosci già la risposta al tuo quesito su domanda/offerta.


Eh no, io conosco gli effetti, non la causa. Io so quanto è l'audience ma non so se è per la standardizzazione dell'offerta (come dicevamo con Erató) oppure se l'offerta è questa a seguito della domanda.
L'unico modo per capirlo sarebbe uno stravolgimento dei palinsesti per vedere la reazione nel pubblico ma....quale azienda rischierebbe la colata a picco soltanto per migliorare la qualità? Nessuna


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La diseducazione ha effetti più rapidi della buona educazione


Che intendi precisamente? Che è piu' facile disabituarsi alla qualità piuttosto che riabituarsi??


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Che intendi precisamente? Che è piu' facile disabituarsi alla qualità piuttosto che riabituarsi??


Intendo che l'intrattenimento superficiale abitua a non fare il minimo sforzo di attenzione.

Un talk show pieno di colpi di scena e insulti assomiglia all'intrattenimento di una fiction, non stimola la riflessione, il confronto, la critica, tutte attività mentali che richiedono concentrazione.
La concentrazione è una abilità faticosa da mantenere.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh no, io conosco gli effetti, non la causa. Io so quanto è l'audience ma non so se è per la standardizzazione dell'offerta (come dicevamo con Erató) oppure se l'offerta è questa a seguito della domanda.
> L'unico modo per capirlo sarebbe uno stravolgimento dei palinsesti per vedere la reazione nel pubblico ma....quale azienda rischierebbe la colata a picco soltanto per migliorare la qualità? Nessuna


la televisione è un mezzo di massa e per definizione la massa è stupida.   non è un fenomeno poi così recente.

prova a pensare ai giochi circensi di Roma Imperiale.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo che l'intrattenimento superficiale abitua a non fare il minimo sforzo di attenzione.
> 
> Un talk show pieno di colpi di scena e insulti assomiglia all'intrattenimento di una fiction, non stimola la riflessione, il confronto, la critica, tutte attività mentali che richiedono concentrazione.
> La concentrazione è una abilità faticosa da mantenere.


Quoto


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la televisione è un mezzo di massa e per definizione la massa è stupida.   non è un fenomeno poi così recente.
> 
> prova a pensare ai giochi circensi di Roma Imperiale.


Non sono totalmente d'accordo... "La massa è stupida" è la frase di battaglia degli uomini di marketing :rotfl: lo diceva sempre il mio professore ...i programmi di qualità e di intrattenimento pulito esistevano eccome ed erano seguiti..c è stato un degenerare a picco e sono concorde, ma prima non era cosi...e la massa sempre massa era


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo... "La massa è stupida" è la frase di battaglia degli uomini di marketing :rotfl: lo diceva sempre il mio professore ...i programmi di qualità e di intrattenimento pulito esistevano eccome ed erano seguiti..c è stato un degenerare a picco e sono concorde, ma prima non era cosi...e la massa sempre massa era


non sono uomo di marketing,ma che la massa sia stupida me ne sono accorto ugualmente.

ricordi anche la diffusione del mezzo televisivo nelle case all'epoca dei programmi di cui parli?


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo... "La massa è stupida" è la frase di battaglia degli uomini di marketing :rotfl: lo diceva sempre il mio professore ...i programmi di qualità e di intrattenimento pulito esistevano eccome ed erano seguiti..c è stato un degenerare a picco e sono concorde, ma prima non era cosi...e la massa sempre massa era


La massa prima era davvero da educare, oggi si dà per scontata una certa scolarizzazione che prima non c'era...
In tv si parlava italiano corretto, con la dizione corretta, veniva usata come mezzo per raggiungere quelle persone che non avevano istruzione, facevano pochissimi programmi e nei pochi si trovava il tempo di fare letteralmente scuola.
Oggi non c'è più quella necessità di istruire la gente, ma la necessità di vendere...e per vendere devi per forza rendere un po' imbecille chi hai davanti...e lo fai con pubblicità battenti, programmi ai limiti dell'intelligenza umana...devi creare senso di appartenenza a non so cosa, devi creare dei caproni. L'offerta tv oggi è quasi illimitata e di qualità ce n'è, ma di nicchia...
Praticamente non va mai bene niente, siamo stupidi e ignoranti? Ci vogliono acculturati.
Siamo istruiti? Ci vogliono scemi.


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono uomo di marketing,ma che la massa sia stupida me ne sono accorto ugualmente.
> 
> ricordi anche la diffusione del mezzo televisivo nelle case all'epoca dei programmi di cui parli?


La massa e' stupida e' lo slogan di chi per professione cerca di vendere frigo agli eschimesi [emoji57] io non la penso così...facciamo tutti parte della "massa" anche io te e tutti i qui del tradi oppure no? 
C è massa di stupidi e l'elite? Come patrizi e plebei? O siamo tutti massa?
Si parlo degli anni '70 e '80 con un televisore in media per casa...anche due, post boom economico, figuriamoci


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La massa prima era davvero da educare, oggi si dà per scontata una certa scolarizzazione che prima non c'era...
> In tv si parlava italiano corretto, con la dizione corretta, veniva usata come mezzo per raggiungere quelle persone che non avevano istruzione, facevano pochissimi programmi e nei pochi si trovava il tempo di fare letteralmente scuola.
> Oggi non c'è più quella necessità di istruire la gente, ma la necessità di vendere...e per vendere devi per forza rendere un po' imbecille chi hai davanti...e lo fai con pubblicità battenti, programmi ai limiti dell'intelligenza umana...devi creare senso di appartenenza a non so cosa, devi creare dei caproni. L'offerta tv oggi è quasi illimitata e di qualità ce n'è, ma di nicchia...
> Praticamente non va mai bene niente, siamo stupidi e ignoranti? Ci vogliono acculturati.
> Siamo istruiti? Ci vogliono scemi.


Esatto, allora prima la massa era in grado di seguire programmi di spessore perché era ignorante e ora che è aumentato il livello di cultura generale la medesima va appresso ai reality, è paradossale però è così 
Non è un discorso di massa, a mio avvi


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> La massa e' stupida e' lo slogan di chi per professione cerca di vendere frigo agli eschimesi [emoji57] io non la penso così...facciamo tutti parte della "massa" anche io te e tutti i qui del tradi oppure no?
> C è massa di stupidi e l'elite? Come patrizi e plebei? O siamo tutti massa?
> Si parlo degli anni '70 e '80 con un televisore in media per casa...anche due, post boom economico, figuriamoci


allora sarà che io di professione vendo proprio frigoferi agli eschimesi.

la massa non è necessariamente la totalità,però per comprendere meglio quello che voglio dire, consiglio sempre una ripassata alla Fattoria degli Animali.


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Esatto, allora prima la massa era in grado di seguire programmi di spessore perché era ignorante e ora che è aumentato il livello di cultura generale la medesima va appresso ai reality, è paradossale però è così
> Non è un discorso di massa, a mio avvi


Ma sai, a volte mi è venuto da pensare che il signore che ha zappato la terra per 60 anni, che magari sapeva solo mettere la firma su un documento con la tv ha trovato la strada per apprendere qualcosa, era pieno di gente affamata di sapere che non aveva i mezzi. I bambini venivano mandati a lavorare, mica c'era l'obbligo scolastico fino a 18 anni.
Oggi invece immagino che chi lavora e ha studiato una vita magari quando arriva a casa vuol spegnere pure il cervello per un attimo e la tv oggi è un ottimo metodo per farlo. Perchè leggere un libro è bellissimo, ma ti impegna...


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

A mio modestissimo parere quello che è cambiato in questi anni è proprio il senso di -responsabilità etica- di chi decide quali programmi e come farli. Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare la tv degli anni settanta, una serie di programmi realizzati con l'intenzione di portare informazione, persino il varietà era fatto con gusto.
Poi è arrivata la tv commerciale ed è tutto come esploso, ridefinito.
Oggi è cambiato soprattutto, come dicevo, il senso etico di chi propone merda e si sente giustificato nel farlo perchè il grande pubblico merda vuole. E' logico che se ecciti i bassi istinti la gente ti segue ma alla fine cosa resta? La legittimazione del cretinismo. Avere in mano uno strumento come la televisione, secondo me ti rende responsabile anche delle scelte che fai, tutte.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai, a volte mi è venuto da pensare che il signore che ha zappato la terra per 60 anni, che magari sapeva solo mettere la firma su un documento con la tv ha trovato la strada per apprendere qualcosa, era pieno di gente affamata di sapere che non aveva i mezzi. I bambini venivano mandati a lavorare, mica c'era l'obbligo scolastico fino a 18 anni.
> Oggi invece immagino che chi lavora e ha studiato una vita magari quando arriva a casa vuol spegnere pure il cervello per un attimo e la tv oggi è un ottimo metodo per farlo. Perchè leggere un libro è bellissimo, ma ti impegna...


Il signore che zappava la terra da 60 anni, tra l'altro, si spaccava magari la schiena per mandare i figli a studiare ed era contento se la figlia o il figlio si diplomavano o laureavano. Oggi qualche signore che non zappa più la terra è contento se la figlia gli diventa una velina e se mostra le zizze su qualche calendario........


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A mio modestissimo parere quello che è cambiato in questi anni è proprio il senso di -responsabilità etica- di chi decide quali programmi e come farli. Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare la tv degli anni settanta, una serie di programmi realizzati con l'intenzione di portare informazione, persino il varietà era fatto con gusto.
> Poi è arrivata la tv commerciale ed è tutto come esploso, ridefinito.
> Oggi è cambiato soprattutto, come dicevo, il senso etico di chi propone merda e si sente giustificato nel farlo perchè il grande pubblico merda vuole. E' logico che se ecciti i bassi istinti la gente ti segue ma alla fine cosa resta? La legittimazione del cretinismo. Avere in mano uno strumento come la televisione, secondo me ti rende responsabile anche delle scelte che fai, tutte.


Quoto tutto. Esatto! "propongo tv spazzatura tanto la gente è scema e questo vuole" , l'offerta fa la domanda...


----------



## feather (15 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' logico che se ecciti i bassi istinti la gente ti segue ma alla fine cosa resta?


Alla fine ti resta la verità. La verità che la gran parte dell'umanità non vuole imparare un fico secco. Solo tirare a campare con meno rotture di coglioni possibile. 
I varietà fatti con gusto infatti sono durati poco, poi è arrivato questo
http://www.ivid.it/fotogallery/imagesearch/images/libero_sh_026_jpg_peqs.jpg
Perché questo è quello che la gente vuole.
Le trasmissioni belle hanno odiens limitato e quindi non convengono.

Io continuo a non capire perché mischiate l'etica dove non c'entra. Nell'altro 3d del grexit uguale. La solidarietà dei popoli e tanti bei valori che non capisco cosa c'entrino con quelle che sono decisioni economiche e/o politiche, basate su un background storico che le possa legittimare. Ma in tutto questo l'etica non c'è da nessuna parte.
Come non c'è nella tv. I programmi televisivi servono per fare soldi, punto.
Se la tua etica si mette di traverso semplicemente vai a fare un altro lavoro. E non il produttore televisivo.
Agli albori della tv era un mezzo nuovo, non c'era la volontà o il bisogno di fare dei soldi. Per cui si decideva su altre basi.
Ora è diventato un mercato da miliardi. E semplicemente è incompatibile con l'etica. 
Che è una sovrastruttura dell'uomo molto debole. Almeno nella gran parte delle persone.


----------



## spleen (15 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Alla fine ti resta la verità. La verità che la gran parte dell'umanità non vuole imparare un fico secco. Solo tirare a campare con meno rotture di coglioni possibile.
> I varietà fatti con gusto infatti sono durati poco, poi è arrivato questo
> http://www.ivid.it/fotogallery/imagesearch/images/libero_sh_026_jpg_peqs.jpg
> Perché questo è quello che la gente vuole.
> ...


A mio modestissimo avviso, l' etica c'entra in ogni aspetto della nostra vita, in tutto quello che faccciamo. Non è che uno puo dire, bene, adesso stacco la spina e smetto di credere in quello che penso, e divento una macchinetta per fare soldi, perchè vedi, la responsabilità di quello che facciamo ci insegue per tutta la vita.

Il mondo va' a rotoli e la nostra specie è in pericolo, in grave pericolo perchè pensa di poter essere elastica nella responsabilità dele sue azioni. Perchè non sa' motivarle al di là del suo sterile utilitarismo, per non parlare della coerenza, merce rara come l'oro, di questi tempi. Dare un significato alle nostre azioni, questo ci rende umani, e dare un motivo al significato, (che vale di per se' una vita intera).

Ma poi sai, in fondo io sono un idealista, che una volta passava per essere un pregio, oggi fa' storcere il naso, tanto quello che conta è mettere in onda nani e ballerine e fare soldi, - Venghino signori, più gente entra, più bestie si vedono -.


----------



## feather (15 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> la responsabilità di quello che facciamo ci insegue per tutta la vita.
> 
> Il mondo va' a rotoli e la nostra specie è in pericolo, in grave pericolo perchè pensa di poter essere elastica nella responsabilità dele sue azioni. Perchè non sa' motivarle al di là del suo sterile utilitarismo.


Forse insegue te. Credo che moltissimi non si sentano inseguiti da nulla. Anzi, sentono forse un piacevole autocompiacimento per i risultati ottenuti. E tutto si può razionalizzare e giustificare a posteriori.
Quanti davvero si sentono responsabili delle proprie azioni? Quanti dicono "ma io sono fatto così"?
Mi pare tu stia proiettando la tua di etica sull'umanità intera che invece, temo, funzioni su parametri ben diversi.


----------



## spleen (15 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Forse insegue te. Credo che moltissimi non si sentano inseguiti da nulla. Anzi, sentono forse un piacevole autocompiacimento per i risultati ottenuti. E tutto si può razionalizzare e giustificare a posteriori.
> Quanti davvero si sentono responsabili delle proprie azioni? Quanti dicono "ma io sono fatto così"?
> Mi pare tu stia proiettando la tua di etica sull'umanità intera che invece, temo, funzioni su parametri ben diversi.


Temo di non aver molto da aggiungere se non che ognuno fa' i conti con se stesso. 
Io, per me, ho capito che quei pochi sprazzi di serenità che sono riuscito a ottenere dalla vita sono motivati da quello che ho scritto. Diversamente sentivo una nota stonata, come di un pianoforte scordato, se molti ci passano sopra, io non posso farci gran che..... 
Il vero problema è che siamo tutti sulla stessa barca.
-A che vale conquistare il mondo e perdere se stessi?  - (cit.)


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A mio modestissimo parere quello che è cambiato in questi anni è proprio il senso di -responsabilità etica- di chi decide quali programmi e come farli. Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare la tv degli anni settanta, una serie di programmi realizzati con l'intenzione di portare informazione, persino il varietà era fatto con gusto.
> Poi è arrivata la tv commerciale ed è tutto come esploso, ridefinito.
> Oggi è cambiato soprattutto, come dicevo, il senso etico di chi propone merda e si sente giustificato nel farlo perchè il grande pubblico merda vuole. E' logico che se ecciti i bassi istinti la gente ti segue ma alla fine cosa resta? La legittimazione del cretinismo. Avere in mano uno strumento come la televisione, secondo me ti rende responsabile anche delle scelte che fai, tutte.


non vale solo per il mercato televisivo.   in tutti i campi in cui vuoi relazionarti ad una grande massa, devi ridurre al minimo comune denominatore.

il settore televisivo ha potuto permettersi di "osare" fino a che è rimasto in regime di monopolio un solo operatore.
poi,ha semplicemente seguito quello che la domanda chiedeva.     e che nei decenni si sia perso il valore della cultura, non vale solo per i programmi televisivi.


----------



## feather (15 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> -A che vale conquistare il mondo e perdere se stessi?  - (cit.)


Per perdere te stesso devi prima esserti trovato...


----------



## spleen (15 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per perdere te stesso devi prima esserti trovato...


Specialmente se non ti cerchi.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Per perdere te stesso devi prima esserti trovato...





spleen ha detto:


> Specialmente se non ti cerchi.


Chiamo il "Chi l'ha visto"?


----------



## Fantastica (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chiamo il "Chi l'ha visto"?


:risata:


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chiamo il "Chi l'ha visto"?


che pure lì sta scadendo nel trash....... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Esatto, allora prima la massa era in grado di seguire programmi di spessore perché era ignorante e ora che è aumentato il livello di cultura generale la medesima va appresso ai reality, è paradossale però è così
> Non è un discorso di massa, a mio avvi



Non è affatto aumentato il livello di cultura ma di istruzione, tanto é vero che la cultura la stiamo abbandonando. Secondo me. Ed è proprio questo a fare la differenza dell'approccio all'informazione. Prima ci si approcciava per arricchirsi culturalmente, adesso per obnubilare il cervello.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è affatto aumentato il livello di cultura ma di istruzione, tanto é vero che la cultura la stiamo abbandonando. Secondo me. Ed è proprio questo a fare la differenza dell'approccio all'informazione. Prima ci si approcciava per arricchirsi culturalmente, adesso per obnubilare il cervello.


Sei pasoliniana.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei pasoliniana.


temo involontariamente, di lui ho, mea culpa, letto pochissimo. Rimedierò, prima o poi.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è affatto aumentato il livello di cultura ma di istruzione, tanto é vero che la cultura la stiamo abbandonando. Secondo me. Ed è proprio questo a fare la differenza dell'approccio all'informazione. Prima ci si approcciava per arricchirsi culturalmente, adesso per obnubilare il cervello.


Troppo poco prof. 
Questa sua affermazione meriterebbe che lei approfondisse il concetto sulla differenza sostanziale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Troppo poco prof.
> Questa sua affermazione meriterebbe che lei approfondisse il concetto sulla differenza sostanziale.


l'istruzione sta alla cultura non dico come le cozze alla Nutella ma quasi.
Ho reso?


----------



## Eratò (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'istruzione sta alla cultura non dico come le cozze alla Nutella ma quasi.
> Ho reso?


E così...


----------



## banshee (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è affatto aumentato il livello di cultura ma di istruzione, tanto é vero che la cultura la stiamo abbandonando. Secondo me. Ed è proprio questo a fare la differenza dell'approccio all'informazione. Prima ci si approcciava per arricchirsi culturalmente, adesso per obnubilare il cervello.


il livello culturale generale rispetto agli anni '60 è aumentato, non per il grado di istruzione ma per la facilità con cui adesso chiunque può avere accesso alle informazioni, mentre prima era un privilegio esclusivo ed elitario.

io sono sempre convinta che sia l'offerta a fare la domanda.

mi basta guardare qui. di tutti voi che scrivete nessuno ama i programmi trash no? se il palinsesto televisivo proponesse qualcosa di un livello diverso, la guardereste tutti no? mentre se va in onda l'isola delle tentazioni, cambiate canale..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il livello culturale generale rispetto agli anni '60 è aumentato, non per il grado di istruzione ma per la facilità con cui adesso chiunque può avere accesso alle informazioni, mentre prima era un privilegio esclusivo ed elitario.
> 
> io sono sempre convinta che sia l'offerta a fare la domanda.
> 
> mi basta guardare qui. di tutti voi che scrivete nessuno ama i programmi trash no? se il palinsesto televisivo proponesse qualcosa di un livello diverso, la guardereste tutti no? mentre se va in onda l'isola delle tentazioni, cambiate canale..


Purtroppo io non faccio statistica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il livello culturale generale rispetto agli anni '60 è aumentato, non per il grado di istruzione ma per la facilità con cui adesso chiunque può avere accesso alle informazioni, mentre prima era un privilegio esclusivo ed elitario.
> 
> io sono sempre convinta che sia l'offerta a fare la domanda.
> 
> mi basta guardare qui. di tutti voi che scrivete nessuno ama i programmi trash no? se il palinsesto televisivo proponesse qualcosa di un livello diverso, la guardereste tutti no? mentre se va in onda l'isola delle tentazioni, cambiate canale..


avere accesso alle informazioni è diverso da costruirsi una formazione culturale.
Perchè l'istruzione te la fai apprendendo dagli altri.
Cercare di acculturarsi è una scelta di vita.
Non è solo semantica.
Conosco persone laureate che, al di fuori dal corso di laurea, sono delle cozze.
Non sanno nulla, non hanno curiosità di nulla, non hanno passione per nulla.
La cultura presuppone amore e passione nemmeno tanto per il sapere quanto per il rendersi ogni giorno migliori attraverso la comprensione.
L'istruzione è solo apprendimento: la cultura è stimolo continuo.
Per cui io posso aver letto e imparato a memoria decine di tomi, ma se l'ho fatto per poter appendere un foglio a una parete, non avrò una formazione culturale; il contadino analfabeta che studia influssi della luna, del vento e delle stagioni, riconosce un parassita ai primi sintomi, sa cosa può produrre la terra assaggiandola e ti sa predire come sarà un raccolto, ha una formazione culturale.
Io la intendo così.


----------



## banshee (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avere accesso alle informazioni è diverso da costruirsi una formazione culturale.
> Perchè l'istruzione te la fai apprendendo dagli altri.
> Cercare di acculturarsi è una scelta di vita.
> Non è solo semantica.
> ...


quoto tutto il tuo discorso...e che il titolo di studio non sia garanzia di cultura sono perfettamente d'accordo, tanti i "Dottori" con cui ho a che fare tutti i giorni  di livelli pietosi.

il discorso che facevo io era più legato alla fruizione massmediatica. infatti non credo proprio che la massa sia "stupida", come si diceva qualche post fa, e che cerchi soltanto offerta trash.. credo che sia l'offerta ad essere standardizzata per motivi prettamente economici..


----------



## Nicka (16 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto il tuo discorso...e che il titolo di studio non sia garanzia di cultura sono perfettamente d'accordo, tanti i "Dottori" con cui ho a che fare tutti i giorni  di livelli pietosi.
> 
> il discorso che facevo io era più legato alla fruizione massmediatica. infatti non credo proprio che la massa sia "stupida", come si diceva qualche post fa, e che cerchi soltanto offerta trash.. credo che sia l'offerta ad essere standardizzata per motivi prettamente economici..


Strapotere defilippiano!!!


----------



## banshee (16 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Strapotere defilippiano!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che tocca comperare ?! sono chiaramente OT


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avere accesso alle informazioni è diverso da costruirsi una formazione culturale.
> Perchè l'istruzione te la fai apprendendo dagli altri.
> Cercare di acculturarsi è una scelta di vita.
> Non è solo semantica.
> ...


Anch'io la vedo così.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avere accesso alle informazioni è diverso da costruirsi una formazione culturale.
> Perchè l'istruzione te la fai apprendendo dagli altri.
> Cercare di acculturarsi è una scelta di vita.
> Non è solo semantica.
> ...


sì ma mica sempre bisogna fare cose intelligenti e colte, secondo me c'è anche la curiosità fine a se stessa, che ci spinge a conoscere un po' di tutto, anche le cazzate
per me se un programma stupido permette anche solo di svagarsi, non è da condannare
anche tutti questi quiz che ci sono da quando in pratica c'è la tv, e quindi non si può dire che "prima era meglio", secondo me evidentemente piacciono proprio perchè rilassano (a me personalmente no, li trovo noiosissimi...o forse il loro punto di forza è proprio la noia, che rimani lì a guardarli per forza d'inerzia, chissà)


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto il tuo discorso...e che il titolo di studio non sia garanzia di cultura sono perfettamente d'accordo, tanti i "Dottori" con cui ho a che fare tutti i giorni  di livelli pietosi.
> 
> il discorso che facevo io era più legato alla fruizione massmediatica. infatti non credo proprio che la massa sia "stupida", come si diceva qualche post fa, e che cerchi soltanto offerta trash.. credo che sia l'offerta ad essere standardizzata per motivi prettamente economici..


Vero. Ma comprende anche la volontà di costruire una popolazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto il tuo discorso...e che il titolo di studio non sia garanzia di cultura sono perfettamente d'accordo, tanti i "Dottori" con cui ho a che fare tutti i giorni  di livelli pietosi.
> 
> il discorso che facevo io era più legato alla fruizione massmediatica. infatti non credo proprio che la massa sia "stupida", come si diceva qualche post fa, e che cerchi soltanto offerta trash.. credo che sia l'offerta ad essere standardizzata per motivi prettamente economici..


eh ma è proprio lì che interviene la cultura, a differenza dell'istruzione.
La formazione culturale implica anche originalità di pensiero e una base etica.
Per cui quando, per fare un piccolissimo esempio, mia figlia che si sta facendo una cultura e non un'istruzione vede un programma trash, lo bolla spesso come grottesco, a volte amorale e come anticulturale: eppure quello che vede è, purtroppo, un modello educativo.
Tra le altre cose un modello che funziona, mannaggia.
Tu sei giovIne.
Quando io avevo l'età di mia figlia era impensabile per me, ma anche per altri, che la televisione diventasse quella di oggi.
Eppure all'estero, dove era già nata la televisione commerciale, le prime avvisaglie si vedevano già.
Ma sono pochi quelli che hanno percepito un peggioramento: i più sono felici del cambiamento.
E guardano quelle trasmissioni e non solo: credono siano una rappresentazione della realtà.
La comunicazione è educazione di massa: dato che la massa, al contrario di quanto avviene nelle reazioni nucleari non è mai critica, ma si adegua nel seguire ciò che gli viene proposto purchè intraveda una qualsivoglia forma di felicità apparente, è stupida.
Questo è il senso di quella affermazione, che peraltro condivido in pieno.


----------



## banshee (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è proprio lì che interviene la cultura, a differenza dell'istruzione.
> La formazione culturale implica anche originalità di pensiero e una base etica.
> Per cui quando, per fare un piccolissimo esempio, mia figlia che si sta facendo una cultura e non un'istruzione vede un programma trash, lo bolla spesso come grottesco, a volte amorale e come anticulturale: eppure quello che vede è, purtroppo, un modello educativo.
> Tra le altre cose un modello che funziona, mannaggia.
> ...


Quoto tutto il tuo discorso e la penso come tua figlia 
Sono giovIne ed io infatti la televisione di qualità non la ricordo,  la posso vedere solo nei vari programmi amarcord, come techeteche ...la differenza comunque tra anni 90 ed adesso anche è notevole..
Sulla massa: come ho scritto prima, tutti voi che siete qui bollate come trash e inguardabili certi programmi, così come la maggior parte delle persone che frequento...allora noi siamo critici, e quindi non siamo massa? Che cos è la "massa" ? Esistono tanti che non si adeguano...


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2015)

Il bisogno più forte che sentono le persone è quello di essere "rassicurate", nella loro ignoranza, non a caso presentatori massmediaticamente mediocri ( o che fingono di esserlo come il grande Mike) hanno un grande successo.
Il secondo bisogno è quello di essere eccitati nei propri bassi istinti, il che spiega il fenomeno del successo di certi altri programmi.
Le due cose possono anche andare insieme: Essere rassicurati nei propri bassi istinti .

Non è vero che non si possa fare tv di qualità, l' obbiettivo è quello di fare programmi anche di intrattenimento che possano funzionare su vari livelli di lettura. ( Chi si ricorda di Arbore, -Indietro tutta- e -Quelli della notte-? )

Secondo me la differenza tra istruzione e cultura è data dalla chiave di lettura delle informazioni, che non può essere se non etica. ( Cozze e nutella fanno cagare entrambe  e se hai sfiga le cozze ti fanno cagare non solo in senso metaforico).


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il bisogno più forte che sentono le persone è quello di essere "rassicurate", nella loro ignoranza, non a caso presentatori massmediaticamente mediocri ( o che fingono di esserlo come il grande Mike) hanno un grande successo.
> Il secondo bisogno è quello di essere eccitati nei propri bassi istinti, il che spiega il fenomeno del successo di certi altri programmi.
> Le due cose possono anche andare insieme: Essere rassicurati nei propri bassi istinti .
> 
> ...


Pensando a intrattenimento di qualità con più livelli di lettura mi sono venuti in mente i film a cartoni animati per bambini, che hanno anche fini pedagogici.

Infatti cerco sempre di vederli.


----------



## banshee (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensando a intrattenimento di qualità con più livelli di lettura mi sono venuti in mente i film a cartoni animati per bambini, che hanno anche fini pedagogici.
> 
> Infatti cerco sempre di vederli.


E ogni volta che vengono trasmessi hanno un grandissimo share  sia i nuovi che i grandi classici Disney..

Per questo mi chiedo se poi è così tanto vero che la massa chiede trash..


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> E ogni volta che vengono trasmessi hanno un grandissimo share  sia i nuovi che i grandi classici Disney..
> 
> Per questo mi chiedo se poi è così tanto vero che la massa chiede trash..


Io sono straconvinta che la massa non chiede trash proprio per niente. Lo dimostrano i dati di ascolto di quelle rare trasmissioni che non sono trash, come, per esempio, gli spettacoli di Paolini, che spaccano.
Insomma, concordo con te, banshee. È l'offerta che crea la domanda in questo caso.


----------



## banshee (17 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono straconvinta che la massa non chiede trash proprio per niente. Lo dimostrano i dati di ascolto di quelle rare trasmissioni che non sono trash, come, per esempio, gli spettacoli di Paolini, che spaccano.
> Insomma, concordo con te, banshee. È l'offerta che crea la domanda in questo caso.


:up: 
I programmi più seguiti sono sempre gli amarcord, per esempio, i cartoni animati e i film "epocali"....


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il livello culturale generale rispetto agli anni '60 è aumentato, non per il grado di istruzione ma per la facilità con cui adesso chiunque può avere accesso alle informazioni, mentre prima era un privilegio esclusivo ed elitario.
> 
> io sono sempre convinta che sia l'offerta a fare la domanda.
> 
> mi basta guardare qui. di tutti voi che scrivete nessuno ama i programmi trash no? se il palinsesto televisivo proponesse qualcosa di un livello diverso, la guardereste tutti no? mentre se va in onda l'isola delle tentazioni, cambiate canale..


Dipende.
Ritengo che ci sia stata una buona televisione fra la metà degli anni'80 e i primi '90, ma è legato alla mia fase pre adolescenziale e post adolescenziale. Rivedo i programmi dell'epoca e ritengo sempre che fossero i migliori. Ma era un altra epoca e un altro tutto. E il sentimentalismo di un passato che non c'è più prevale.
Ed è assolutamente vero che possiamo arrivare a qualsiasi informazione. E' il modo in cui si accedono alle informazioni, perchè puoi averle ma non capirle , perchè nessuno prima ti ha insegnato come capirle e analizzarle. 
La critica e l'etica derivano anche da una capacità di analisi quindi imparata da chi te l'ha insegnata.
Alle volte mi perdo fra Epitteto e Kant nella ragion pratica, dove il "dovere" di Kant ha per me sempre avuto molta rilevanza.


----------



## banshee (23 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Ritengo che ci sia stata una buona televisione fra la metà degli anni'80 e i primi '90, ma è legato alla mia fase pre adolescenziale e post adolescenziale. Rivedo i programmi dell'epoca e ritengo sempre che fossero i migliori. Ma era un altra epoca e un altro tutto. E il sentimentalismo di un passato che non c'è più prevale.
> Ed è assolutamente vero che possiamo arrivare a qualsiasi informazione. E' il modo in cui si accedono alle informazioni, perchè puoi averle ma non capirle , perchè nessuno prima ti ha insegnato come capirle e analizzarle.
> La critica e l'etica derivano anche da una capacità di analisi quindi imparata da chi te l'ha insegnata.
> Alle volte mi perdo fra Epitteto e Kant nella ragion pratica, dove il "dovere" di Kant ha per me sempre avuto molta rilevanza.


OT
Oddio Epitteto......alla maturità mi usci' la versione di Epitetto :rotfl: non ci si capiva nulla, è rimasto il mio incubo...
Per il resto hai ragione, si può accedere a qualsiasi informazione adesso, ma ciò non significa che chiunque sia in grado di decodificare la medesima nel
 modo corretto....


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> Oddio Epitteto......alla maturità mi usci' la versione di Epitetto :rotfl: non ci si capiva nulla, è rimasto il mio incubo...
> Per il resto hai ragione, si può accedere a qualsiasi informazione adesso, ma ciò non significa che chiunque sia in grado di decodificare la medesima nel
> modo corretto....


Consegnata dopo un'ora, un solo errore su un tempo di un verbo...


----------



## banshee (23 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Consegnata dopo un'ora, un solo errore su un tempo di un verbo...


-_- e meno male che in greco hai preso 0 al ginnasio!
No io no... Andò abbastanza bene alla fine, ma fu ostica per me.
Io avevo 9 in latino e 6 in greco risicato


----------



## Nicka (23 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> -_- e meno male che in greco hai preso 0 al ginnasio!
> No io no... Andò abbastanza bene alla fine, ma fu ostica per me.
> Io avevo 9 in latino e 6 in greco risicato


Eh ma poi mi vengono a dire che i professori e bla bla bla e non è vero che ce l'avevano con me e bla bla bla...
Io ho preso 0 al ginnasio, primo anno...verso il secondo quadrimestre sono arrivata a prendere 7 contro le aspettative della prof...e poi sempre al ginnasio ho iniziato a prendere 10. In latino invece ero sull'8, ma solo perchè mi prendevo libertà in traduzione. Col greco invece ero più attenta.
Quella versione quando l'ho vista ho pensato "ma che cazzo è???", tra l'altro Epitteto mai fatto...
L'ho guardata 10 minuti, poi sono andata liscia...consegnato dopo un'ora e li ho mandati a quel paese...
"Ma Nicka, sei sicura???" "Certo che sì"
Solo un tempo di verbo, bastardi mi hanno tolto un punto...14/15.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2015)

Questo è interessante. Indiziazione e "senso di ingiustizia" come fonte di etica più dell' empatia.
http://www.repubblica.it/ambiente/2015/08/07/news/tutti_pazzi-120549222/?ref=HRERO-1


----------

